# receiving error when trying to 'connect to server'



## thosejaunes (Jul 21, 2007)

I am receiving Error code -41 when I try to connect to my external hdd on my desktop from my g4 ppc through the network. I can connect to the internal drives just fine. All of the sharing settings are the same for all the drives on my desktop. The weird thing is that I used to be able to connect to it just fine, and I can't think of anything that I've changed to cause it not to work now. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

JDS


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What OS is each computer running? is this a Windows Workgroup style network (Samba on Mac/Linux/etc.)?


----------



## thosejaunes (Jul 21, 2007)

the desktop is XP SP2 and the laptop is OS X 10.4. The network it a normal Windows workgroup, and I'm connecting from the mac through the "connect to server" button in the "Go" menu.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Hmm... has this continued to occur between restarts or shutting down and starting up? How much space do you have left on your hard drive? How much of the RAM is free (you can check with Activity Monitor and selecting System Memory)?


----------



## thosejaunes (Jul 21, 2007)

The problem is solved.

In writing my reply, it occurred to me that I should try accessing this drive from other computers. I received the same error from another mac laptop, and a similar error from an XP based computer: "Not enough server storage is available to process this command." This is apparently not an uncommon error, and is remedied by increasing the value of the XP registry parameter "IRPStackSize" on the server end. 

So, I guess this wasn't a Mac problem after all. Thanks for the help.

JDS


----------

